# perhaps I HAVE gone quackers!!



## ed4copies (Jun 7, 2009)

Well, I got this big rod of bengal tiger, see.

Then, I thought, what should I make???

Somewhere emerged the idea of a quacker!!!

Whatdayathink??


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey.. that looks pretty sharp. Great colors


----------



## skiprat (Jun 7, 2009)

For goodness sakes Charlie!!!! Don't incourage him!!!:biggrin:

But you have to give him ten out of ten for being brave enough to blow a tiger's quacker

I can picture him walking the streets of downtown Racine playing little tunes:biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 7, 2009)

skiprat said:


> For goodness sakes Charlie!!!! Don't *incourage* him!!!:biggrin:
> 
> But you have to give him ten out of ten for being brave enough to blow a tiger's quacker
> 
> I can picture him walking the streets of downtown Racine playing little tunes:biggrin:



That would make it a kazoo!!!!  You Brits just ain't up on "hip" instruments!

And I clearly have enough courage, already IN.

Hope things are going well for you, Skippy!!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 7, 2009)

skiprat said:


> For goodness sakes Charlie!!!! Don't incourage him!!!



Hey .. I have a shirt and pants just like that. Leave him alone. :biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 7, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> Hey .. I have a shirt and pants just like that. Leave him alone. :biggrin:



When did you go to that formal affair???


----------



## PR_Princess (Jun 7, 2009)

skiprat said:


> But you have to give him ten out of ten for being brave enough to blow a tiger's quacker




ROTFLMAO!!  At least you didn't comment about the big rod.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 7, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> When did you go to that formal affair???



I'm still waiting for the invite. Did you lose my address? You can't find
these outfits just anywhere, you know


----------



## altaciii (Jun 7, 2009)

very nice "quacker", Ed. Is the mouth piece made of finished wood or some of your left over acrylic?


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 8, 2009)

That is great looking.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 8, 2009)

altaciii said:


> very nice "quacker", Ed. Is the mouth piece made of finished wood or some of your left over acrylic?



Not a talent I have tried to develop yet.  The mouthpiece is from a kit --- PSI.


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 8, 2009)

Ed,
I'm diggin the Bengal tiger.  Is that something you keep in stock?  Nice quacker.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 8, 2009)

Cris,

It is BRAND NEW!!  Comes in a 50mm diameter rod (2").  Just playing with ways to use it.  Needs to be $2.25 per inch, so a 3" piece is $6.75.  4" would be $9 and make two bottle stoppers.  

Also available in snow leopard and zebra patterns.  Not on Exotics yet, so email me, if you have interest or alternative ideas!!

*Revised to include freight from Europe:
Now $3.90 per linear inch*​


----------



## bradbn4 (Jun 11, 2009)

Your an evil person - temping folks like that -- lucky I found a cure -- besides buying more.  I started to organize my blank collection I did not think I had that many pen blanks in stock.

This is the right time of the year to do some turning. And it would be nice to start using the hardware I stocked up over the winter.

I don't want to know how much money is in the pen blank box. And I don't want to think about the pen kit box at all. 

The website has progressed a long way - and has some nice features.  Very good idea putting under one umbrella the specialized pen blanks.

Hmm...if I move the items into a a couple of boxes and hide one or two maybe I can trick myself into buying some more...

.....it's time to lock up the credit cards before I hit the web.


----------



## Fred (Jun 11, 2009)

*skiprat*
_For goodness sakes Charlie!!!! Don't *incourage* him!!!:biggrin: (encourage)

But you have to give him ten out of ten for being brave enough to blow a tiger's quacker

I can picture him walking the streets of downtown Racine playing little tunes:biggrin:_

*ed4copies*
That would make it a kazoo!!!! You Brits just ain't up on "hip" instruments!

And I clearly have enough courage, already IN.

Hope things are going well for you, Skippy!

Ed, do ya reckon Skippy has ever seen a tiger's quacker? I mean he is in Wales ya know!


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 11, 2009)

Fred said:


> Ed, do ya reckon Skippy has ever seen a tiger's quacker? I mean he is in Wales ya know!



Ed,
Apart from checking out a tiger's quacker, I mean we all stopped at the monkey exhibit and had a good chuckle... seriously.

Is there enough tiger pattern in the whole piece to cut that 2" diameter rod or yours up into 4  equal sections and still get the beauty of it.  I'm looking at a drawing I did and should be able to get 4-0.75" rods out of it with the kerf of a table saw included. (After I typed this I saw how disgusting this sounds, but I will leave it stand)


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 11, 2009)

cnirenberg said:


> I mean we all stopped at the monkey exhibit and had a good chuckle... seriously.



Really?  I hung my head in shame.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 11, 2009)

cnirenberg said:


> Ed,
> Apart from checking out a tiger's quacker, I mean we all stopped at the monkey exhibit and had a good chuckle... seriously.
> 
> Is there enough tiger pattern in the whole piece to cut that 2" diameter rod or yours up into 4  equal sections and still get the beauty of it.  I'm looking at a drawing I did and should be able to get 4-0.75" rods out of it with the kerf of a table saw included. (After I typed this I saw how disgusting this sounds, but I will leave it stand)



Sounds like pictures are in order.

Will do so, when I locate one of the cameras with batteries!!!


----------



## Fred (Jun 12, 2009)

cnirenberg said:


> Ed,
> Apart from checking out a tiger's quacker, I mean we all stopped at the monkey exhibit and had a good chuckle... seriously. ...


 
Well it took me q few minutes to stop laughing, and now I just have to ask the obvious. Following the various directions this thread has gone off on, just what was so funny about the monkeys? I mean, was it that their 'quackers' were different from your's or the tigers ... or what!

Dang, I am certainly glad everyone here has a sense of humor!


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 12, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> Sounds like pictures are in order.
> 
> Will do so, when I locate one of the cameras with batteries!!!



Ok here's the pic.........not of what you were thinking of Ed sorry.  Apparently the local CVS didn't think those pictures were too funny. I think that they were just jealous.

I thought about it last night and quickly drew it out.  There is always the possiblity of getting a quadrant that does not have all the pattern as the others, depending on the randomness.  Also, there is the "fun" of cutting a round blank on a tablesaw.  I used the approx blade width of my tablesaw for the kerf dimension.  What do you think?


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 12, 2009)

I think you were a draftsmen in a previous life (I once sold drafting products, knew a number of these types). BEAUTIFUL arrowheads!!

The patterns are designed to be turned.  The size of the "dots" on the cheetah is larger than the "pen blank".  I think this approach would be more dangerous than it is worth.

But, I still have TEN fingers, so I am clearly chicken!!!


----------

